# issue of license



## AJK (Aug 7, 2007)

Is anyone who passed the April 2007 PE exam still waiting for their license?

Which States give you your license number with your exam results?

Which States issue the license shortly thereafter?

We are still waiting here in Pennsylvania. The board has 90 days to issue your license after you recieve your exam results. This seems like a long time for basically nothing. All the background and verification work was performed prior to them letting you sit for the exam. What do you think?


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Aug 7, 2007)

AJK

In New Jersey we have the same situation you have in PA. I received my exam results 6/25, the state expects to have our License Verifcation forms mailed the beginning of September. Once we complete the form and mail it back with a check, they will then issues us our license number. Also in NJ we don't get our wall certificate until some time in October at a license promotion ceremony. If you don't attend the ceremony they will then mail it too you.

According to a person at NJ PE Board, the biggest hang up in this process is the board office receiving the exam results from PCS-EES. According the the NJPE Board the results are mailed to the examinees first then to the board. As of 7/23 the NJPE board had not yet received the results from PCS-EES. I know that PA is also a PCS-EES state so you may have the same situation as we do in NJ.

Old as Dirt Geo


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 7, 2007)

AJK said:


> Is anyone who passed the April 2007 PE exam still waiting for their license?
> Which States give you your license number with your exam results?
> 
> Which States issue the license shortly thereafter?
> ...


I can only speak for MA, but it seems reasonable that it would be customary practice. Here, you do not get your license number until you pay the annual licensing fee. You get your exam results via the mail and then you must remit to the board the necessary fees to finally obtain the license. Once they receive payment, then they will issue your license number and then after the next board meeting (so it can be signed) they forward your wall certificate.

You can expedite the process by paying over the phone with a credit card, otherwise you need to wait until they recieve payment via mail and your check clears.



> According to a person at NJ PE Board, the biggest hang up in this process is the board office receiving the exam results from PCS-EES. According the the NJPE Board the results are mailed to the examinees first then to the board. As of 7/23 the NJPE board had not yet received the results from PCS-EES. I know that PA is also a PCS-EES state so you may have the same situation as we do in NJ.


Interesting. In MA, PCS sends the exam results to the Board first and then, after board approval, results get sent to the applicants along with instructions on how to pay for the license.


----------



## robby (Aug 7, 2007)

I received my exam results in Connecticut on June 22, and am still waiting for my license to be activated.

From what I can tell, Connecticut actually issues a license number when your application to take the exam is approved. The CT Dept. of Consumer Protection website shows my name, address, and license number, but the status of my license is still listed as "PENDING."

I've received a promotion, pay raise, and new business cards with P.E. listed after my name, but I can't use the new cards until they actually issue my license! I have been checking the website daily for over a month now!

I called the Board, and they gave no indication when the licenses would be issued. They just told me it takes up to 65 business days to send out the licensing packets after results are received.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 7, 2007)

In Illinois you get your license about the same time as results..depending on mail system. I got the official license in the mail about 2 weeks before the testing company sent out the passing letter. Others in IL have gotten the letter first.


----------



## AJK (Aug 7, 2007)

Old as Dirt Geo said:


> According to a person at NJ PE Board, the biggest hang up in this process is the board office receiving the exam results from PCS-EES. According the the NJPE Board the results are mailed to the examinees first then to the board. As of 7/23 the NJPE board had not yet received the results from PCS-EES. I know that PA is also a PCS-EES state so you may have the same situation as we do in NJ.



I am under the impression that the PA board verifies the results before they tell EES to send out letters to the examinees. This way if they do not agree with the NCEES cut score, they have a chance to manipulate the results themselves. I don't think this ever happens, but at least they have the opportunity.

I think somebody is pulling your leg if they told you NJ has not recieved results from EES after four weeks. That seems crazy.

Also, in PA we do not have to pay any additional fees to obtain our license. I guess they figure they already whacked you enough up to this point.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 7, 2007)

Oregon seems to be a model state!

I got great feedback on the release process (phone calls were always answered and the information was generally accurate). My result letter was mailed on 26 June and it gave me my license number and reminded me my next renewal date is 12/31/2008. The only strange part was the letter's reference to the take-home test for knowledge of the State Registration Act and Board Rules: it said "return if you haven't already done so"... which to me means they didn't check before activating the PE registration.

Anyway, there was nothing for me to do after receiving the letter... other than ordering my stamps!


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Aug 7, 2007)

AJK said:


> I am under the impression that the PA board verifies the results before they tell EES to send out letters to the examinees. This way if they do not agree with the NCEES cut score, they have a chance to manipulate the results themselves. I don't think this ever happens, but at least they have the opportunity.
> I think somebody is pulling your leg if they told you NJ has not recieved results from EES after four weeks. That seems crazy.
> 
> Also, in PA we do not have to pay any additional fees to obtain our license. I guess they figure they already whacked you enough up to this point.


AJK

It wouldn't be the first time we got inaccurate information from NJ. I really think the lady I spoke to in the board office was more interested in not having to deal with people asking "when are we getting our license number?" before she left for vacation on 7/24. I don't think the NJPE Board has ever adjusted the NCEES cut score, especially this year since a former NJPE Board member in now President of NCEES.


----------



## mech engineer (Aug 7, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> Oregon seems to be a model state!
> I got great feedback on the release process (phone calls were always answered and the information was generally accurate). My result letter was mailed on 26 June and it gave me my license number and reminded me my next renewal date is 12/31/2008. The only strange part was the letter's reference to the take-home test for knowledge of the State Registration Act and Board Rules: it said "return if you haven't already done so"... which to me means they didn't check before activating the PE registration.
> 
> Anyway, there was nothing for me to do after receiving the letter... other than ordering my stamps!


For some reason NY is also a model state. I got my results on approx. June 30, and in ten thereafter EVERYTHING - the license number, the wall cert, etc. They also offer an ID similar to a driver's license, except for it reads "PE license" or something in the top. But that ID is optional, so I did not go for that.

I had a couple of conversations with NJ and CT about possible reciprocity. My impression is NJ is slow as a pony mail and very strict. At the same time CT is as nice as it could be, and I am trying to eventually work out a reciprocity from CT, they are least of a head ache.


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 7, 2007)

Florida

I recieved my Exam Results Notice from ELSES / NCEES on June 15, 2007 and my license number was issued by FBPE on June 28, 2007. Per the notice, the license card and the wall certificate takes 8 to 10 weeks. The license cycle expires on February 28, 2009 with the renewal fee due ANYTIME before that date. Also, as a new licensee, I'm exempted from the continuing education requirements until the next licensing cycle.


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 7, 2007)

Andrew,

Nothing yet here in NJ. Old as Dirt and JPGolf have called the state... I am resolved to just sit and wait... time to start preparing for the LEED AP test once one of our PM's here gets his act together and gets us some books and/or signed up for the day long class.

Are you a dad yet Andrew? How is the wife feeling?

Ray


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Aug 7, 2007)

I sent an email to the PA board and recieved a response that said that they were trying to have the license numbers and PE certification by the end of August.


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Aug 8, 2007)

In VA, I got my passing letter around 6/25 and the "wallet" license about a week later. The letter did say that it may take upto 120 days for them to send me the certificate, but I ended up receiving it a couple of weeks later. I can't say about others, but my experience after the results was pretty good.


----------



## JPGOLF (Aug 10, 2007)

Still waiting, got some news today that NJ has sent out packages (NOT LICENSES) to be filled out and sent back (do not forget the additional check, OF COURSE!) Hopefully after we get this we will get the license card within the next 4 weeks, and that is just me being positive.

NJBPE, even talks about a ceremony for certificates, but we checked and they have held it in OCTOBER OR NOVEMBER! What a waste!

Jpgolf


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 10, 2007)

JPGOLF said:


> Still waiting, got some news today that NJ has sent out packages (NOT LICENSES) to be filled out and sent back (do not forget the additional check, OF COURSE!) Hopefully after we get this we will get the license card within the next 4 weeks, and that is just me being positive.
> NJBPE, even talks about a ceremony for certificates, but we checked and they have held it in OCTOBER OR NOVEMBER! What a waste!
> 
> Jpgolf


The package shouldn't be too bad though, I don't think they ask for any additional experience verification of anything. They just want more money and to waste more of our time.

-Ray


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 13, 2007)

Fordman101 said:


> FloridaI recieved my Exam Results Notice from ELSES / NCEES on June 15, 2007 and my license number was issued by FBPE on June 28, 2007. Per the notice, the license card and the wall certificate takes 8 to 10 weeks. The license cycle expires on February 28, 2009 with the renewal fee due ANYTIME before that date. Also, as a new licensee, I'm exempted from the continuing education requirements until the next licensing cycle.


Got the wall certificate and license card on August 11, 2007 just a few days before eight weeks. All the blood, sweat, and tears that I have invested in getting the PE then to see my name on that certificate was an unbelievable feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone heard from PA as to sending out the certificate and PE #...??? I keep checking the website and they put up new #'s every day, but they are all recoprosity.....


----------



## Tina (Aug 13, 2007)

California

We just received our exam results a week ago. Online database was updated a few days after that and it shows a clear license with license number. So we're PEs here, the result letter serves as evidence. Wall certificate will be mailed 4-6 weeks after we got our results (so the letter says). Doesn't say anything about the license card.

The license is valid until 12/31.


----------



## robby (Aug 22, 2007)

robby said:


> I received my exam results in Connecticut on June 22, and am still waiting for my license to be activated.
> From what I can tell, Connecticut actually issues a license number when your application to take the exam is approved. The CT Dept. of Consumer Protection website shows my name, address, and license number, but the status of my license is still listed as "PENDING."
> 
> I've received a promotion, pay raise, and new business cards with P.E. listed after my name, but I can't use the new cards until they actually issue my license! I have been checking the website daily for over a month now!
> ...


Still waiting in Connecticut.

I called the Board again two weeks ago, and they said that they would be sending letters out "in a couple of weeks."

This is really getting aggravating. I sent my P.E. application in to the state almost a year ago, for crying out loud! Does any other profession take this long to issue a license?!

Is anybody else still waiting for their license to be activated?


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Aug 23, 2007)

I recieved my letter on June 27th......the letter stated that the state (PA) had 90 days to certify my licesne. I have been watching the State Board and they keep putting up new licenses by comity but nothing by exam.....I sent them an email had was told by the end of August....so I wait.... :brickwall:


----------



## JPGOLF (Aug 23, 2007)

Still waiting in NJ. Licensure verification was received and sent out to the board. I am expecting maybe in the next 2 weeks to get the license card.

JPGOLF


----------



## stmeria (Aug 24, 2007)

robby said:


> Still waiting in Connecticut.
> I called the Board again two weeks ago, and they said that they would be sending letters out "in a couple of weeks."
> 
> This is really getting aggravating. I sent my P.E. application in to the state almost a year ago, for crying out loud! Does any other profession take this long to issue a license?!
> ...


You are not alone , I am in the same boat, I got my PE buisness cards and the raise over a month now and still waiting for the activation,

They suck big time.

Their is nothing to do but wait.


----------



## robby (Sep 5, 2007)

I finally got my passing letter from the Connecticut Board! (It was mailed last week while I was on vacation.)

Now I have to send them a check for $55.00 and wait some more for my actual license to be issued.

In just 3 weeks, it'll have been a year since I sent in my application to take the PE exam.


----------



## robby (Sep 12, 2007)

Another week, and still no license.

On the Connecticut online license verification, they added an "effective date" and an "expiration date" for my non-license, but the status is still listed as "PENDING."


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 13, 2007)

In NJ, I got a letter dated 8/24 saying I would get our licenses from Trenton since they received the activation form and your renewal fee for one year ($40). My license was received on 9/7 but was active as of 8/24.

-Ray


----------



## robby (Sep 18, 2007)

robby said:


> Another week, and still no license.
> On the Connecticut online license verification, they added an "effective date" and an "expiration date" for my non-license, but the status is still listed as "PENDING."


My license is now listed as "ACTIVE" online!

I guess the paper copy will show up in the mail sometime...but this is enough for me to call myself a P.E. now.


----------



## Rocco (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, PA has another week until their 90 day window for processing our PE licenses is finished...It looks like they're going to take every second of that time.

What in the world can take three months to do? I've resisted griping until now, but this is simply absurd.


----------



## AJK (Sep 18, 2007)

Still no licenses here in Pennsylvania yet. This is as of Sept. 18 for those who passed the April 20 exam.

Their 90 day time limit is running out, so it should be soon. The 90 days is from the date of your passing letter. Mine is dated June 27th.

Are there any other states as slow as PA where you are still waiting for your license?


----------



## Jags (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is my e-mail to Pa Board last week:

I received my passing letter on June 27, 2007 and would like to inquire as to when the State Certificate/License will be processed?

Here is the quality response I received:

Please allow approximately 90 days from receipt of your result letter for processing of a license.

They have no idea when they will be processed? You all are right about running out of time, 90 days is fast approaching. WE HAVE WAITED LONG ENOUGH!! I bet it doesn't take 90 days to process our checks when it's time for renewal.


----------



## Jags (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, the 90 day period is up for Pa and still no license. This is beyond ridiculous. Is anyone else PO'd?


----------

